
Animo.farm: Request yet uninvented products and services - stevedejo
https://animo.farm
======
bswx
I'd like to see all the postings, not only the "latest", but it doesn't seem
possible.

~~~
stevedejo
As the service has just started, atm 'latest' shows all the postings. As soon
as the list grows, more display options will be added.

